# Hard to find SFX



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

Post in here if you want to know how to acquire, record and/or design hard to get sound effects. We can work it out together!

Also post here if there is an experience you want to share in post production sound design.

Here's one:

I recently was recording some ambiance on a small town when all of the sudden the local church began shooting LOUD fireworks. I thought my ambiance was ruined... but the slapback of the explosions against the surrounding hills turned out to be a great tail for an edit of distant gunshots :T

let's hear yours!


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

putting enveloped and/or EQ'd white-noise, pink-noise, etc in layers with other sounds can bring realism and originality to some sounds. Layered bottom-end is another essential for some stuff. Have a listen back to anything loud and powerful that you've recorded and low-pass it for thunder, rumble, etc. At a push I've even recorded from underneath a stainless-steel sink unit with the tap running ...low-pass that, and you've got brilliant bottom-end rumble to layer-up thinner sounds or library FX with...

>


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

wow definitely will try the metal sink thing!!! great tip!

I've tried the eq'd pink noise layered with effects and works great. Just a word of advice: when editing, don't assign the pink noise rumble to the LFE channel in a 5.1 environment... otherwise you'll end up sounding thin when doing the LT RT mix!

Also try to use a band compressor to thicken a sound. Just over-compress the low frequencies and push the gain a bit... works wonders!


----------

